# Torque Converter replacement



## jettarabbit (Aug 16, 2010)

I have seen several posts on this issue but none of them specified what I wanted to know. 

My father has an 01 C5 with the following codes from vag-com, we know the torque converter is going out and its starting to slip and catch. 

18032 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!)
P1624 - 35-00 - -
17125 - Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Performance or Stuck Off.
P0741 - 35-00 - -

What would be the best thing, find a trans or have this one rebuilt? What is a good place to get the updated torque converter?


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

New is always best, but how much are you going to put into the car? Is it worth a new one....? Get a price on having it rebuilt from a reputable shop in your area and decide for yourself. As far as torque converters, look online. I just bought turbos and a clutch from Buyautoparts.com and the price was really good, maybe they have one.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Replacing the TC does not necessarily mean you need to open up and rebuild the transmission too. Scan the Automatic TCM to see if there are specific codes other than the TC failing DTC 17125.

If no specific trans codes other than 17125 then you could first try a proper Transmission Fluid Service including fluid drain, drop the trans pan, clean the magnets and install new gasket & filter kit and refill to see if that helps. It usually does help drivability. Follow Bentley procedure including getting fluid temp to 30C then top off for correct level etc. You'll need a hoist, a good quality T27, an accurate 88in-lb torque wrench and a fluid pump along with vag-com to read fluid temp. The question is will it help enough to defer pulling the transmission in order to replace the TC. If your prepared to replace TC anyway then go for it along with the fluid service. Personally I would not install a cheap TC considering the significant labor. If it's a chipped 2.7T then maybe consider a higher end aftermarket TC.

Good Luck!


----------

